# Got my salt water tank!



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

As some of you know, I was going to get a 10 gal. for my birthday and try to start a SW tank. Well, I was told by a lot of people on here that it would be too small so we got a 29 gal. and we just want to get two clownfish to put in it. We set up the tank (not including the water) and stand today. We also got a filter, heater, hydrometer, sand and salt. Tomorrow we are going hunting for a Reverse Osmosis System. Do you guys know roughly how much this will cost us? Also, is a Skimmer required? The filter we got is a canister filter so we were not sure if we should still get the Skimmer. The filter was about $110 so if a Skimmer is required, about how much would it cost? 

The guy at the pet store told us that we should start our tank with Damsel's (I think that's how you spell it). He said that they get big and aggressive so bring them back after we have our tank "established" and he'll give us back a dollar less what we paid for them and to get what we want. Is this true, that Damsel's get big and aggressive? I really like the Damel's and I would like to have one or two in with the clownfish if it's possible. 

Thanks for any help you guys can give me. This is mine and my husband's first salt water tank so I really appreciate it!

Melissa :fish:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Okay here is the deal. I would definately get a skimmer, the filter I wouldn't use as it just traps particles in the water column which raises nitrates as those particles decompose. I hope he didn't talk you into buying one, (of coarse the more filtration the better advantages of a canister filter over a good skimmer are minimal). No fish is ever a good cycling fish to establish your tank. Skimmers can cost you anywhere from $70, to $300, remember you get what you pay for (but also I'm not saying you need top of the line equipment). Anyone still doing a cycle with fish is usually inexperianced and/or just wants to make a buck off of you by suggesting it. There are far cheaper ways to establish your tank. For instance did you know that cycling can be accomplished via a raw shrimp from your grocery store that costs 20 cents or so? Plus it is much easier to do, you just throw it in and wait (3-4 weeks doing it this way opposed to 3-4 months. Damsels and clowns do not make great tankmates, mainly because they are both anemone fishes and both are fairly aggressive fish. You will probably want to try cardinalfish, dartfish, grammas, and gobies instead of the damsels as they get along with clownfish much better. 
Look online for RO/DI as buying online is much cheaper than the usual lfs.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's a site I know of that people have used with very good results for R.O. systems.
http://www.airwaterice.com/product/1COMPACT75
The one I picked will be more than adequate for a 29 gallon tank with much to spare. Good pricing on it also.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I've heard the same thing about damsels getting aggressive, and it's almost always recommended as a cycle fish though. I had a yellow tailed damsel that lived with a spotted grouper and a huma huma trigger, the grouper later tried to eat it, but died trying.

Congrats on the tank! I'm glad to see that you're not cutting corners. A skilter is a must when inhabiting live rock and or anenemones.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I for one do NOT recommend an RO unit. There, I said it.
For a 29 gallon tank, there's no reason to pour 600 gallons of water down your drain in order to get 29 gallons of pure water, and no reason to spend a couple hundred bucks. Just use distilled water. You can get it at WalMart for 58 cents a gallon. The kind you want is the kind with the purple cap, but if they don't have that, then use whatever is handy in the way of distilled water ( not drinking water, not spring water ) you can get, but NOT that pink-capped stuff made for babies which has some extra junk in it. You will have results just as good for a lot less money, waste, and hassle. It's also a lot faster.

Damsels-- These are MEAN and nasty, and some get quite large, like Sergeant Majors or Dominos. hey are tough as nails, though, and very good for getting your tank cycles. The shrimp method Fishfirst described also works well, and for instant results you can just get yourself either some "BioSpira" or "Stability" and use them according to the directions. These two products are the actual, CORRECT bacteria needed to run your tank,and in good enough concentration for the job. There are many other bacteria-in-a-bottle products on the market, but they are all JUNK. Only these two will give you the results you really want and as fast as you want them. With either of these you can have your clownfish swimming happily in your tank within a week. BioSpira is the MUCH better product of the two, by the way.
If you can't get either of these, then don't bother with anything else. Just cycle your tank normally instead with shrimp or damsels.

Skimmers-- very handy. A skimmer is very important for a small tank, because it removes the causes of most of the problems a small tank can't handle. Skimmers, unlike regular filters, remove wastes from the water completely. An ordinary filter only collects the waste in one spot, but leaves it still in contact with the water. Ordinary filters are still useful for trapping debris and giving the bacteria a place to grow & work, but they should be cleaned regularly for best results. The advent of the skimmer is what made modern marine aquarium keeping practical, and reefkeeping possible. Your tank doesn't need a very big one, but the bigger the better. I would recommend something like a Remora Aqua-C. 
A skimmer isn't essential, but it will make your life easier, and your tank better, and your animals happier & healthier.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fishless cycles cost less, are the fastest way to cycle, and you don't have anything dying on you, nothing that can get aggressive, no chance on disease transfer. You will thank yourself if you do it this way opposed to doing a cycle with damsels.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

damsels are a good visual, so you have something to look at in the tank for the time it is cycling. either way shrimp or damsels you are acomplishing the same thing


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd go the shrimp method as the damsels can die and/or slow the cycle. You may have something to look at, but it also might be dying while you watch it.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

ya but if you add the bio-spira and add the damsels, you will have a cycled tank plus fish to look at. not some dead shrimp. later you can take the damsels out and give them back to the local fish store for credit.


----------

